# Who Has Screenprinted On Bamboo?



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I searched on the forums to find out if anyone has actually printed on Bamboo apparel yet.
*
I did not find any confirmation of this, so I'm asking - has anyone? *

What I've read is that screenprinting on 100% bamboo is not recommended because the material is very light. However, I've also read that it's best to screenprint on 70% bamboo/30% organic cotton.

What I'm thinking of doing, so as not to ruin actual apparel, is to acquire pieces of 100% bamboo fabric and try water-based printing with the DTG method, unless I can find a water-based screenprinter to do a small run. I'm really curious to see if it _can_ be printed on.

Thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Thoughts, suggestions?


Did you talk to any of the companies that sell the bamboo shirts? I'm sure they would know.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

That's my plan for next week Jasonda.

Every (water-based) screenprinter I've contact over the last 3 weeks has not said that they cannot or will not print on bamboo, as I've asked. But, I need to ask if they have actual experience with it. 

I know that TS Designs is planning to print on Bamboo, as they allowed me to feel a brown Bamboosa tee they had at my visit with them. However, I don't recall it having any artwork on it and did not know enough about Bamboo at that time to ask if it was 100% or a mixed fabric. So, I will shoot that question to them as well.

Only one Bamboo wholesaler thus far has actually posted on their site that 100% bamboo would not do well with screenprinting but that 70% bamboo/30% organic cotton is fine for it.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a feeling you're going to have a hard time finding any info from people who have actually done it. Bamboo shirts have only been around for a few years.

Sometimes when you're heading into new territory like this you've got to make your own little path.  Good luck!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

That's what I'm thinking, that I may be the guinea pig. 

You know, I ran across two sites this morning with a black, screenprinted Bamboo tee that looked nice.

One was Moseau.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Screen Printed Plastisol Transfers work great and look fantastic on Bamboo/spandex. fine stretchY knit BLACK fabric.


This I know for sure.  





:


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Bamboosa is now featuring their first printed Bamboo tee!

It's called the *Bamboo Wave* tee and was printed by TS Designs in Burlington, NC using the REHANCE screenprinting technology.

I'm not certain if this is a 100% Bamboo tee or a 70/30 (Bamboo/Cotton) one. 

AB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's one Bamboo company (they posted in the Member Introductions a few days ago) that has a list of "recommended" screen printers on their site. 

I don't know if the recommended screen printers were using water based inks, but I'm sure that screen printing is possible on bamboo shirts. I know plastisol transfers work on bamboo (at least the bamboo/cotton blend tees).


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok, I will peek in the Members section to determine if I can find that user you mentioned. TS Designs says that they achieved good results with printing the Bamboosa tees. I need to see more of a variety.

The printer that I prefer to work with has not printed on Bamboo at all and advised that any products I send to print would be all experimental. 

Therefore, I think it's best to find a DTG water-based printer locally who may be able to print on some sample Bamboo fabric for me in small quantities. (I'd be willing to work with a local, more affordable screenprinter as well, but have not found another company using water-based inks in NC, though I'm still searching).


----------



## jelias (Feb 17, 2007)

I've screen printed on bamboo/cotton & bamboo/cotton/lycra t-shirts but it was with plastisol.


----------



## jingCo (Jun 22, 2007)

Any updates on printing on bamboo?

How about foil transfers?


----------



## DL (Mar 30, 2006)

OLD thread, but I just received my first bamboo sample and suffice to say it didn't turn out good because it was too "stretchy". It was a 70% bamboo/30% organic cotton blend and my design pretty much stretched out and deformed. Any one have any tips?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

DL said:


> OLD thread, but I just received my first bamboo sample and suffice to say it didn't turn out good because it was too "stretchy". It was a 70% bamboo/30% organic cotton blend and my design pretty much stretched out and deformed. Any one have any tips?


use stretchy plastisol with glue.


----------



## april femrite (Nov 21, 2007)

I have an eco-friendly printer -www.contempl8.net - that has printed water-based inks on my bamboo tees and they have turned out beautifully. My shirts are a 70% bamboo/30% organic cotton, so I don't know about the 100% bamboo.


----------



## BoondoogleAdam (Jan 1, 2008)

We have screen printed onto Bamboo fabric for our own t-shirt designs. If you check out our website you will see how brilliant they look. Our screen printers used water based eco-friendly ink that highlighted the sustainability of the fabric. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## chdzns (Jun 9, 2007)

I have always found the bamboo shirts to be nice to print on. I have only printed plastisol on them, but water base should not be a problem. You might have to experiment with the belt speed if you use discharge on dark shirts, I would expect it wood work ok.


----------

